# لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم؟



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤالى لايحتاج الى مقدمة​
* لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم؟*​
مع خالص تحياتى ​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*السماح لا تشترط الموافقة ..............*


----------



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *السماح لا تشترط الموافقة ..............*



اذن اشرح لى ان تكرمت ​


----------



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *السماح لا تشترط الموافقة ..............*



اذن اشرح لى ان تكرمت ​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*يعنى سماح الله لشئ ان يحدث لا يشترط ان يكون مقترنا ان متوافق مع ارادته الصالحة
الله يسمح لنا ان نخطا بالرغم من ان خطيتنا لا توافق ارادته 

*


----------



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى سماح الله لشئ ان يحدث لا يشترط ان يكون مقترنا ان متوافق مع ارادته الصالحة
> الله يسمح لنا ان نخطا بالرغم من ان خطيتنا لا توافق ارادته
> 
> *



كلامك حلو .....

واين العصمة ؟ او التسييج حول الانسان 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> كلامك حلو .....
> 
> واين العصمة ؟ او التسييج حول الانسان


*الله لا يسييج حول الانسان ولا يعصمه من الخطا
الانسان له كامل الحرية والتقرير والارادة
تعدد الزوجات كان مسموحا بيه فى عهد الناموس كاختيارات بشرية بحتة 
ولكن فى العهد المسيانى الكل رجع لصورة الله 
ان لكل رجل امراءته كمثال الانسان الاول المخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله  
*


----------



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الله لا يسييج حول الانسان ولا يعصمه من الخطا
> الانسان له كامل الحرية والتقرير والارادة
> تعدد الزوجات كان مسموحا بيه فى عهد الناموس كاختيارات بشرية بحتة
> ولكن فى العهد المسيانى الكل رجع لصورة الله
> ...



يبدو انك لاتقراء كتابك جيدا 
العصمة موجودة بكتابك 
سفر ايوب 
فقال الرب للشيطان من اين جئت فاجاب الشيطان الرب و قال من الجولان في الارض و من التمشي فيها

1: 8 فقال الرب للشيطان هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي ايوب لانه ليس مثله في الارض رجل كامل و مستقيم يتقي الله و يحيد عن الشر

1: 9 فاجاب الشيطان الرب و قال هل مجانا يتقي ايوب الله

1: 10 اليس انك سيجت حوله و حول بيته و حول كل ما له من كل ناحية باركت اعمال يديه فانتشرت مواشيه في الارض

1: 11 و لكن ابسط يدك الان و مس كل ما له فانه في وجهك يجدف عليك

1: 12 فقال الرب للشيطان هوذا كل ما له في يدك و انما اليه لا تمد يدك ثم خرج الشيطان من امام وجه الرب​
فكيف تنفى العصمة ؟؟!!​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> يبدو انك لاتقراء كتابك جيدا
> العصمة موجودة بكتابك


*لا العصمة لا توجد فى كتابى اطلاقا 
والله لم يعصم الانسان من ان يخطا وترك له الحرية الكاملة*


> : 10 اليس انك سيجت حوله و حول بيته و حول كل ما له من كل ناحية باركت اعمال يديه فانتشرت مواشيه في الارض


*دا اولا كلام ابليس
ثانيا ملوش علاقة بعصمة الانسان من الخطية
لكنه يقصد انه حفظ ايوب من المصائب وبارك فى اعماله وليس عصمته من ان يخطا 
*


> فكيف تنفى العصمة ؟؟!!


*10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*
*11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ.*
*12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعًا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*

*لا يوجد انسان عصم من ان يخطا فى الفكر الكتابى
*


----------



## khalid (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى سماح الله لشئ ان يحدث لا يشترط ان يكون مقترنا ان متوافق مع ارادته الصالحة
> الله يسمح لنا ان نخطا بالرغم من ان خطيتنا لا توافق ارادته
> 
> *


اعتقد الأخ المسلم يسأل عن السماح *التشريعي* وليس القدري 
يقول الأنبا بيشوي :


> *مسموح بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم ، منع في العهد الجديد*


وهو بالطبع لايقصد أن الله سمح لنا أن نقع في خطأ التعدد في العهد القديم وعصمنا منه في العهد الجديد ، ولكن يتكلم عن تشريع 



> *تعدد الزوجات كان مسموحا بيه فى عهد الناموس كاختيارات بشرية بحتة ولكن فى العهد المسيانى الكل رجع لصورة الله*


ما المقصود باختيارات بشرية ؟
هل تقصد أنه أباحه لأناس معينين فقط ؟
أين الدليل ؟

أعتذر عن المقاطعة ..


----------



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا العصمة لا توجد فى كتابى اطلاقا
> والله لم يعصم الانسان من ان يخطا وترك له الحرية الكاملة*
> 
> *دا اولا كلام ابليس
> ...


*
برغم ان النص واضح جدا -ان هناك تسييج او بمعنى اخر عصمة- والدليل ان الرب الاله يقول عن ايوب انه رجل كامل ومستقيم 
​ولكنك تتحاشى ذلك وتفسر النص بعيدا عن محتواه  
​دعنى اسئل 
من الذى عصم او سيج حول ناسوت المسيح وجعله لم يخطىء طوال 33 سنة او اكثر وتعلم ان المسيح وفق معتقدك اله ونبى 
فلماذا هو النبى الوحيد الذى عصم وسقط الكل ؟!!​[/COLOR]*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 ديسمبر 2011)

khalid قال:


> اعتقد الأخ المسلم يسأل عن السماح *التشريعي* وليس القدري
> 
> وهو بالطبع لايقصد أن الله سمح لنا أن نقع في خطأ التعدد في العهد القديم وعصمنا منه في العهد الجديد ، ولكن يتكلم عن *تشريع*


طلعلي من الكتاب المقدس ما يشرع التعدد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حضرتك بتقول تشريع فطلعلي فين الكتاب المقدس شرع التعدد



> ما المقصود باختيارات بشرية ؟
> هل تقصد أنه أباحه لأناس معينين فقط ؟
> أين الدليل ؟



المقصود ان الانسان عندو ارادة
فلما انت بتروح للخطيئة فانت بتروحلها باختيارك الشخص ده ما يسمى بالاختيارات البشري


----------



## أنجيلا (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> فلماذا هو النبى الوحيد الذى عصم وسقط الكل ؟!!


*لان المسيح هو الله المتجسد الذي شابههنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وليس مجرد نبي...
فالكل زاغوا وفسدوا...*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> اعتقد الأخ المسلم يسأل عن السماح *التشريعي* وليس القدري


*لا يوجد شريعة فى العهد القديم او الجديد تقول بان الله فى فكره يبيح التعددية فى الزيجات
*


> وهو بالطبع لايقصد أن الله سمح لنا أن نقع في خطأ التعدد في العهد القديم وعصمنا منه في العهد الجديد ، ولكن يتكلم عن تشريع


*لا يوجد تشريع بالتعددية فى العهد القديم
من يعدد فى زيجاته هو باختياره البشرى
*


> ما المقصود باختيارات بشرية ؟
> هل تقصد أنه أباحه لأناس معينين فقط ؟
> أين الدليل ؟


*اختيار بشرى يعنى انا عايز اتجوز اكتر من واحدة
هتجوز
دا اختيار الانسان
لكن الله مقلش روح اتجوز بمثنى وثلاث ورباع 
التعددية فى العهد القديم اختيارك الخاص مش شريعة الهية*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> *برغم ان النص واضح جدا -ان هناك تسييج او بمعنى اخر عصمة- والدليل ان الرب الاله يقول عن ايوب انه رجل كامل ومستقيم
> ​ولكنك تتحاشى ذلك وتفسر النص بعيدا عن محتواه  ​*


*اولا دا مش موضوعنا
ثانيا غير مسموح ليك ان تنقد ما اقوله الا بتقديم دليل
لما نقول مفيش اطلاقا فى الكتاب المقدس ما يوحى ان الله يسيج حول الانسان من الخطية يبقى مفيش
والنص فى سفر ايوب لا يقصد بيه التسييج حوله فى الخطية لكن من المصائب والمتاعب ومباركة اعماله
ابونا انطونيوس فكرى
* *آية 10:- "اليس انك سيجت حوله وحول بيته وحول كل ما له من كل ناحية          باركت اعمال يديه فانتشرت مواشيه في الارض**".         *
*  سيجت          حوله=          أي لحمايته وحمآية أسرته وممتلكاته. ودائماً شعب الله يتمتع فعلاً بحمآية          الله زك 5:2. وبدون بركة الله ما كانت ثروته قد إزدادت. *


> *دعنى اسئل
> من الذى عصم او سيج حول ناسوت المسيح وجعله لم يخطىء طوال 33 سنة او اكثر وتعلم ان المسيح وفق معتقدك اله ونبى
> فلماذا هو النبى الوحيد الذى عصم وسقط الكل ؟!!*


*المسيح فى ايمانى هو الكلمة الازلى الذى صار فى الناسوتية 
لم يحمل فساد الطبيعة الانسانية وبالتالى لم يحمل فى كيانه ميله للخطية وللفساد 
بالاضافة انه صورة الله الغير منظور 
المسيح بالرغم من انه  اتى تحت الناموس ومجربا كمثلنا الا ان لم يسقط فى الخطية وقدم لنا مثال الانسان الكامل صورة الله الحقيقى

كدا خرجنا عن موضوعنا نهائيا   *


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*ما لم يقولة الكتاب المقدس لا نقولة "قاعدة مسيحيية."*​


----------



## princess flower (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ماكو شي اسمه تعدد الزوجات بالكتاب المقدس ابددددد وهذا حرام اذا شخص يزوج اكثر من وحده لان مكتوب خلقهما ذكرا وانثى وغير شي يترك الرجل امه واباه ويلحق بزوجته ليصيرا جسدا واحد برايك اذا يزوج اكثر من وحده شون يصير اكبر حراااااااام الزواج من اكثر من وحده لان الله يبارك زواج واحد ويصيرون جسد واحد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2011)

متابع ..........


----------



## رعد النهار (15 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اولا دا مش موضوعنا
> ثانيا غير مسموح ليك ان تنقد ما اقوله الا بتقديم دليل
> لما نقول مفيش اطلاقا فى الكتاب المقدس ما يوحى ان الله يسيج حول الانسان من الخطية يبقى مفيش
> والنص فى سفر ايوب لا يقصد بيه التسييج حوله فى الخطية لكن من المصائب والمتاعب ومباركة اعماله
> ...



انا انتقدت كلامك بدليل واضح وضوح الشمس 
فالتسييج او العصمة من الله لايوب كان فى كل شىء بحسب سياق النص 

الرب قال  عن ايوب انه رجل كامل ومستقيم  

 رجل كامل ومستقيم   .... مادخل  المصائب والمتاعب ومباركة اعماله بصفتة رجل كامل ومستقيم  ؟؟؟ 

الرجل كامل ومستقيم ....مامعنى كمال الرجل واستقامته ؟

الكامل من معانيها  ......الذى ليس به اخطاء 

المستقيم تعنى استقامته على طاعة الله فى كل شىء ...اليس كذلك

ثم اننا لم نخرج كما تدعى فالحوار يجر بعضه بعضا ...نعود ؟ انت قلت ايها الفاضل 

التعددية فى العهد القديم اختيارك الخاص مش شريعة الهية ..... انتهى كلامك 

والسؤال 

هذا الاختيار الخاص من الانبياء بالتعدد  كانت احدى نتائجه ان جاء منه اولاد نصبهم الله انبياء ؟ 
معنى هذا ان الله رضى بتشريع البشر بدليل اتخاذه من ابناء الانبياء  انبياء !!
فما هو جوابك ؟

ثم هل تشريع البشر افضل من تشريع الله ؟ بمعنى 

رجل تزوج بامراة واكتشف ان امراته عاقرا -والعكس-وامامه ان يتزوج باخرى وينجب فلماذا يمنعه الله ؟ 

رجل له من القدرة الجنسية مايفوق قدرة امراته وامامه ان يعف نفسه ويتزوج بدلا من الوقوع فى الزنا فلماذا يمنعه الله ؟

رجل كره زوجته لاسباب عديدة  او العكس لماذا يمنع الله الانفصال ؟

وهناك المئات من الامثلة .....وخير شاهد على كذب نص التقيد بالزوجة الواحدة ماانتم ادرى به منى فى معاناتكم مع ازواجكم وكذلك الزواج المدنى والتى حصلت به بعض النساء وكذلك الرجال على الطلاق 

بل اعرف شخصيا من غير ملته ليحصل على الطلاق وتحرر من نص التقيد بالزوجة الواحدة 


التعدد رحمة من الله وليس انتقاما فالانتقام ان يتركنى الله اتعذب مع من اكرهه 

وهو فوق كل ذلك سنتة العهد القديم؟ فلماذا تغيرت كما تغير اكل لحم الخنزير ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> الرب قال  عن ايوب انه رجل كامل ومستقيم
> 
> رجل كامل ومستقيم   .... مادخل  المصائب والمتاعب ومباركة اعماله بصفتة رجل كامل ومستقيم  ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


وهل تعتبر ايوب نبى .؟
أحيانا عدم وجود خطيئة تذكر لشخص لا يمنع وجودها مثل يوحنا المعمدان لم يذكر لة ولكن فى نظرنا اخطا لانة لا يوجد معصوم غير الرب يسوع 


> ثم هل تشريع البشر افضل من تشريع الله ؟ بمعنى


الكتاب المقدس لم يعطينا شرائع بل اعطانا مبادىء 


> رجل تزوج بامراة واكتشف ان امراته عاقرا -والعكس-وامامه ان يتزوج باخرى وينجب فلماذا يمنعه الله ؟


وهل هكذا تعتقد انها تنحل المشكلة .؟
ما هو شعور المراة العاقرة عندما يذهب زوجها يتزوج مرة آخرى .؟
هل سترقص فى فرحة .؟
وماذا لو وجد الثانية عاقر .؟
يتزوج ثالثة 
واذا الثالثة فيها مرض او عاقر .؟
يتزوج الرابعة 
واذا وجد العيب فية فماذاسيفعل .؟
هل سيطلقهم .؟
الان فى الكنائس لا يمنع الزواج من الخطبين الا بقيام تحاليل طبية لمعرفة هل سينجبوا ام لا لكى لا يندم بعد الزواج فهذا حل اكيد بعمل تحاليل قبل الزواج 


> رجل له من القدرة الجنسية مايفوق قدرة امراته وامامه ان يعف نفسه ويتزوج بدلا من الوقوع فى الزنا فلماذا يمنعه الله ؟


وهل تعتقد ان هذا حل .؟
ولم لا نقول عن المراة ذلك امراة تريد ان تعاشر اكثر فلم منعها الة الآسلام .؟وماذا سيكون موقف المراة عندما زوجها يتزوج عليها .؟
هل ستكون فرحانة .؟
انا موافق ان يكون للرجل يتزوج على المراة طالما شهوتة الجنسية شديدة ولكن يجب على الموافقة على المراة كذلك اذا كانت شهوتها الجنسية شديدة
ولا الكيل بمكالين عندكم فى الآسلام واحنا منعرفش .؟


> رجل كره زوجته لاسباب عديدة  او العكس لماذا يمنع الله الانفصال ؟


محدش غصبة عليها وان احد غصبة فكانت مشيئتة موجودة والله اعطاة العقل لكى يعرف نتائج فكر هذة المراة واعطانا نصوص فى اختيار المراة وتوجد الخطوبة لكى يتم التعارف على بعضهما البعض وهل ستسمر الحياة بينهما أم لا

تذكرنى بقصة ادم عندما قال للرب "المراة التى اعطيتنى اياها "
ادم قال على نعمة الله المراة المصيبة البلوة التى اعطيتنى اياها جعلتنى اخطى فلو عدم وجودها كان افضل وهذا يعتبر من تعبير ادم وان شئت تفاسير على ذلك موجودة 


> وهناك المئات من الامثلة ....


ومستعد أنسفها كما نسفت ما ذكرتة 

*القناعة كنز لايفنى *تذكر ذلك


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> بل اعرف شخصيا من غير ملته ليحصل على الطلاق وتحرر من نص التقيد بالزوجة الواحدة


لا يحتج على الكتاب المقدس طالما غير ملتة وبكلامك هذا يدل على عدم معرفتك الملة عندئنا طوائف وليس اديان ولكن نمشى مع عقلكم 
لقد ترك الرب يسوع من حياتة واشرك بة فلا يعتبر فى نظرنا شخص كان مؤمن بل المؤمن لة صفات اذا استخدمها كما هى موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس فسيندم ان كان يفعل ذلك شخص لا يعرف روح الكتاب المقدس وليس مؤمن فلا تحملنى شىء ولست مشكلتنا بل مشكلتة 


> التعدد رحمة من الله وليس انتقاما فالانتقام ان يتركنى الله اتعذب مع من اكرهه


هذا كلامك وكلامك خلية مع نفسك وليس معنا واثبت لك ان التعدد هو عذاب اذا لم تصدق راجع مشاركتى وانتظرك 
*فنحن نقول لكم شريعتكم باطلة لا تصلح نهائى افرحوا بيها *


> وهو فوق كل ذلك سنتة العهد القديم؟ فلماذا تغيرت كما تغير اكل لحم الخنزير ؟


لا توجد عندئنا سنة فالسنة التى عند غيرنا فيها 

احاديث صحيحة في سندها رواة كذبه ..
واحاديث صحيحة في سندها انقطاع بين الرواة ..
واحاديث صحيحة في سندها مجاهيل
واحاديث صحيحة فيها اختلاط اسماء للرواة
واحاديث صحيحة متنها مخالف للقران والعلم والمنطق 
واحاديث صحيحة متناقضة مع احاديث صحيحة اخرى ..
واحاديث صحيحة عند علماء وذات الاحاديث ضعيفه عند اخرون ..
وراوي كذاب عند علماء وذات الراوي صادق عند اخرون ..
الخ الخ ..


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*معايا مش هتعرف تفلفص
*


> انا انتقدت كلامك بدليل واضح وضوح الشمس
> فالتسييج او العصمة من الله لايوب كان فى كل شىء بحسب سياق النص
> 
> الرب قال  عن ايوب انه رجل كامل ومستقيم


*طلعلى من الكتاب نص بيقول ان الله سيج حول ايوب فلم يخطا لذا فهو رجل كامل ومستقيم
طلعلى الكلام دا من كتابى
*


> رجل كامل ومستقيم   .... مادخل  المصائب والمتاعب ومباركة اعماله بصفتة رجل كامل ومستقيم  ؟؟؟


*تعالى نشوف كلام الشيطان
الشيطان بيقوله يعنى هو ببلاش بيتقيك
مانا مسيج حواليه ومبارك فى اعماله ومديله مواشى هيجدف عليك ليه
9 فَأَجَابَ الشَّيْطَانُ الرَّبَّ وَقَالَ: «هَلْ مَجَّانًا يَتَّقِي أَيُّوبُ اللهَ؟
10 أَلَيْسَ أَنَّكَ سَيَّجْتَ حَوْلَهُ  وَحَوْلَ بَيْتِهِ وَحَوْلَ كُلِّ مَا لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ؟  بَارَكْتَ أَعْمَالَ يَدَيْهِ فَانْتَشَرَتْ مَوَاشِيهِ فِي الأَرْضِ.
11 وَلكِنِ ابْسِطْ يَدَكَ الآنَ وَمَسَّ كُلَّ مَا لَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ فِي وَجْهِكَ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْكَ*
*فين الكلام عن الله سيج حوله لكى لا يخطأ*


> هذا الاختيار الخاص من الانبياء بالتعدد  كانت احدى نتائجه ان جاء منه اولاد نصبهم الله انبياء ؟
> معنى هذا ان الله رضى بتشريع البشر بدليل اتخاذه من ابناء الانبياء  انبياء !!
> فما هو جوابك ؟


*ولو كانت احدى نتاجئه حتى ان ياتى منهم اعظم مواليد النساء 
الشخص لا يستمد عظمته لانه خلق فى اشرف القبائل واشرف البيوت 
فى العهد العتيق مكنش غلط انك تتجوز اكتر من واحدة ومفيش فى الناموس شئ يقول بانك غلط تتجوز باكتر من واحدة وفى نفس الوقت مفيش فى الناموس شئ يقول من حقك تتجوز باكتر من واحدة
الموضوع اختيارى
وثمرة الزيجة ملهاش علاقة بهل الله يوافق على التعددية ام لا
*


> ثم هل تشريع البشر افضل من تشريع الله ؟ بمعنى
> 
> رجل تزوج بامراة واكتشف ان امراته عاقرا -والعكس-وامامه ان يتزوج باخرى وينجب فلماذا يمنعه الله ؟


*اقلب الموضوع
واحد مبيخلفش وعقيم
مراته من حقها تتجوز عليه وتجبلها عيل*
*ايه رائيك؟*


> رجل له من القدرة الجنسية مايفوق قدرة امراته وامامه ان يعف نفسه ويتزوج بدلا من الوقوع فى الزنا فلماذا يمنعه الله ؟


*مع اعتراضى على هذا الفكر الشهوانى الحيوانى
اقلب برضة الموضوع ست عندها قدرة جنسية كبيرة ايه رائيك تروح تنام مع رجالة وتتجوزهم زى مهى عايزة
طالما تخلينا عن ادميتنا واصبحنا حيوانات تسيرنا شهواتنا
*


> رجل كره زوجته لاسباب عديدة  او العكس لماذا يمنع الله الانفصال ؟


*انت بتتكلم عن التعددية ولا الطلاق؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> وهناك المئات من  الامثلة .....وخير شاهد على كذب نص التقيد بالزوجة الواحدة ماانتم ادرى به  منى فى معاناتكم مع ازواجكم وكذلك الزواج المدنى والتى حصلت به بعض النساء  وكذلك الرجال على الطلاق
> 
> بل اعرف شخصيا من غير ملته ليحصل على الطلاق وتحرر من نص التقيد بالزوجة الواحدة


*هما حرين وهيبقى ناموس المسيح دائم لكل رجل امراءته
*


> التعدد رحمة من الله وليس انتقاما فالانتقام ان يتركنى الله اتعذب مع من اكرهه


*القانون البشرى فى اوربا وامريكا بيعتبروا الىل يجمع اكثر من زوجة مجرم*
*انتوا لاقين تاكلوا لما تروح تتجوز مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت يمينك
كفاية شهوانية ودوروا على ابديتكم *


> وهو فوق كل ذلك سنتة العهد القديم؟ فلماذا تغيرت كما تغير اكل لحم الخنزير ؟


*طلعلى ان سنة الله فى العهد القديم التعددية
طلعلى تشريع الهى يقول بالتعددية

معلش يا زعيم اكشف عن الايبى بتاع الاخ دا لانى شاكك فيه*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*خلاص عرفتك
هى المشاركة التانية التالتة بتتعرف
*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بالرغم من أن صاحب الموضوع هو من الحثالة الذين يسجلون بأكثر من عضوية، لكن نرد على السؤال بنعمة الرب.

سماح الله لا يعني تشريع، فاللح يسمح بالشرور في هذا العالم لكن لا يشرع الشر فيه. 
تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم كان مسموح لكن غير مشرع، أي لم يشرع الله شريعة تعداد الزوجات (هذه الشريعة العنصرية التي أتى بها الإسلام العنصري). فالكتاب المقدس لا يشرع شريعة الفساد (مثنى وثلاث ورباع وملكات اليمين كما في القرآن). فكان مسموح ان يتزوج الشخص اكثر من زوجة بحسب المجتمع وتقاليده وليس بحسب تشريع إلهي كتابي.


----------



## khalid (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تمام
 بالنسبة لي فهمت معظم الردود وخاصة الرد المختصر المفيد لـ My Rock وزال عندي معظم اللبس 
 وتقريباً الخلاصة كما فهمتها ، 
 *أن التعدد في العهد القديم (عند اليهود) هو من الشرور والفساد التي لايمكن أن يشرعها الله في ذلك الوقت كما الآن
 *أن سماح الرب بالتعدد في العهد القديم هو كسماحه بالزنا والقتل والدعارة و... وغيرها من الشرور التي في هذا العالم

 أما مابقي لدي من أسئلة تحيرني
 هل حرّم الرب ونهى في العهد القديم عن شريعة الفساد -التعدد-  (كما نهاهم عن الزنا والقتل والسرقة) 
 هل تعتبر علاقة التعدد في العهد القديم علاقة زنا ؟
 هل الأبناء من هذه العلاقات الفاسدة هم أبناء زنا ؟

وشكراً لكم
​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2011)

> *أن التعدد في العهد القديم (عند اليهود) هو من الشرور والفساد التي لايمكن أن يشرعها الله في ذلك الوقت كما الآن


*لا غلط*
*فى شريعة موسى لا يوجد نص يمنعه من التعددية لذا فاليهودى تحت نير الناموس لن يدان ان تزوج باكثر من زوجة
*


> *أن سماح الرب بالتعدد في العهد القديم هو كسماحه بالزنا والقتل والدعارة و... وغيرها من الشرور التي في هذا العالم


*برضة غلط
سماح الله كما قولت لا تشترط ان تكون مقترنة بتوافق ارادة الله الصالحة
الزنا والدعارة والقتل يسمح بحدوثهم مع دينونة من يفعلهم لان ناموسيا هذة الخطايا موضح بشاعتها
التعددية سمح بيها كاختيارات بشرية لكن قبل مجئ المسيح لا يدان اليهودى على تعدده فى زيجاته
لان الله لم يعلن صراحا رفضه لها 
*


> هل تعتبر علاقة التعدد في العهد القديم علاقة زنا ؟
> هل الأبناء من هذه العلاقات الفاسدة هم أبناء زنا ؟


*لا
اليهود لم يكونوا يملكوا روح الله ليعمل بين كنيسة اليهود
فكان الزواج مجرد كتب كتاب واشهار كما هو الحال عندكوا بدون اشتراك اى عنصر الهى فيه
هذا ليس مرفوض فى المجتمع اليهودى والله لم يعلن موقفه صراحة من هذة العلاقات فى العهد القديم فلا لوم عليهم 
*


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تم نقل المشاركات الاخيرة لموضوع منفصل: ما حكم الشريعة فى رجل غير متزوج زنى مع امرأة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

> سماح الله لا يعني تشريع،


فمافائدة السماح اذا ؟!




> فاللح يسمح بالشرور في هذا العالم لكن لا يشرع الشر فيه.


لعلك تقصد الله !
نعم 
سماح كونى قدرى وليس تشريعى
تلك الشرور قدرا كونيا 
بيد أن التشريعى يوضحه الله لعباده ولايؤخر البيان عن وقت الحاجة 
سيما لعباده من الأنبياء والرسل
كيف !
والوحى ينزل عليهم جهارا ، ليلا ونهارا 
كان من السهل جدا أن يقال لموسى مثلا
لاتتزوج أكثر من واحدة 
هكذا وصى الرب الهكم !



> تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم كان مسموح لكن غير مشرع،


حيث كان سماح فهنا التشريع !



> أي لم يشرع الله شريعة تعداد الزوجات


لكنه سمح !



> (هذه الشريعة العنصرية التي أتى بها الإسلام العنصري).


قد يفرض التعدد نفسه لظروف خاصة لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكرها 
وإلا فتحنا بابا للفساد 
فالإتهام بالعنصرية يحتاج إعادة نظر من قائلها 




> فكان مسموح ان يتزوج الشخص اكثر من زوجة بحسب المجتمع وتقاليده وليس بحسب تشريع إلهي كتابي.


لماذا اذن كانت الرسالة والرسل
وماذا كانت رسالتهم ؟!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

> * هل حرّم الرب ونهى في العهد القديم عن شريعة الفساد -التعدد-  (كما نهاهم عن الزنا والقتل والسرقة) *​




*رائع جداً أنت تقول "هل حرم .

تفضل أعطنى أن كلمة حرم وحلل من الكتاب المقدس .؟

وأين حلل يهوة"يسوع" فى العهد القديم شريعة التعدد.
*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

> حيث كان سماح فهنا التشريع !



*آمين يا شيخنا .
اركعلك عشرة ركعات كمان .؟
لو عايز أنا مستعد .



أنت هتضع شىء من خيالك وتنسبة للكتاب المقدس وليس معاك دليل .؟
من أين عرفت انة السماح هو التشريع .؟


المسيح أعطانا مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى وليس تشريعات

أفهمونا بقى
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> > *من أين عرفت انة السماح هو التشريع .؟*​
> 
> 
> أنهم حين كانوا يعددون لم يأت نهى
> ...


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بايبل333 قال:
> 
> 
> > أنهم حين كانوا يعددون لم يأت نهى
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2011)

> أنهم حين كانوا يعددون لم يأت نهى
> فدل على الإباحة !
> والإباحة حكم شرعى لو تعلمون


*لا طبعا دا فكر وثنى بحت
لان الفكر المسيحى قائم على ان الصلاح هو ما يتوافق مع فكر الله حتى وان لم يكن هناك ما يوضحه بنصوص
بمعنى
قبل شريعة موسى سار الاباء الاولين على ناموس الطبيعة 
وكان ناموس الطبيعة متوافق مع فكر الله الى حد ما  
فهم وعوا ان الزنا غير متفق مع فكر الله حتى لو لم يوجد نص يحرمه
فالاصل فى الامور هو الاتفاق مع فكر الله وليس الاباحة 
والا قبل شريعة موسى نقول ان الزنا مباح طالما لا يوجد نصوص تحرم الزنا
فما رائيك؟؟؟
*


> أما الثانية
> فعليك إحضار النص الصريح من العهد الجديد بمنع التعدد ؟


*نصوص مش نص
وهبدا معاك باول نص ولو تعرف تنقده انقده
**1 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا: فَحَسَنٌ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ لاَ يَمَسَّ امْرَأَةً.*
*2 وَلكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا، لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ، وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا.
*









*تفسير ناشد حنا*

*في  تكوين1: 27،28 نقرأ «فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته .. ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم  وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض» فالغرض الأول من  الزواج هو إنجاب النسل لكن ليس هذا هو الغرض الوحيد. لو كان الغرض الوحيد  من الزواج هو الإنجاب كان الذين لا ينجبون ليس لهم حق في ممارسة العلاقة  الزوجية لكن يقول الرسول هنا «ولكن لسبب الزنى (أي لكي لا يتعرض الإنسان  للزنا) ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة  رجلها» والمعنى الأول لهذه العبارة لا تعدد زوجات بل امرأة واحدة للرجل،  ورجل واحد للمرأة. كان تعدد الزوجات موجوداً في العهد القديم حتى بين شعب  الله لكن الآن في المسيحية لكل واحد امرأته وهذا أيضاً من أجل الرمز الاسمي  الذي يرمز إليه الزواج وهو «المسيح والكنيسة» الكنيسة عروس المسيح لؤلؤة  واحدة كثيرة الثمن ـ العروس امرأة الخروف. *​*تفسير وليم مكدونالد*
*على أن  بولس يدرك أن العزوبيَّة تحمل معها تجارب هائلة قد تُغوي بالنجاسة. ومن هنا  يقيّد ويحدد الآية الأولى بالقول: «ولكن لسبب الزنى ليكن لكل واحد امرأته  وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها». ومعنى «لكل رجل امرأته» الزواج بامرأة واحدة فقط. فإن العدد 2 يرسي المبدأ أن ترتيب الله لشعبه يستمر كما كان دائمًا، أي أن يكون للشخص شريك حياة واحد فقط من الجنس الآخر.*
*تفسير بنيامين بنكرتن*
*يتضح أنهم  سبقوا وسألوهُ بعض سؤالات ومنها عن مناسبة الزواج للمسيحيين. فيُجيب أن  الامتناع عن الزواج حسن ولكنهُ لا يوضح هنا بأي وجه يكون ذلك حسنًا بل  يبادر إلى وضع قانون مطلق على المسيحيين بالزواج لكي يمكنهم أن يمتنعوا عن  الزنا. يجب أن تكون لكل واحد امرأتهُ الخاصة وأن يكون لكل واحدة رجلها وإلا فيكون باب واسع للفساد،  ثم متى اقترن رجل مع امرأة يصير عليهما واجبات متبادلة من جهة عيشتهما  معًا بالحق خصوصًا في إشباع تلك الشهوات الطبيعية التي خلقها الله فينا  وحلل استعمالها على طريقة صوابية. فلا يجوز للواحد أن يفعل نحو الآخر كأن  جسدهُ لم يزل خاصتهُ هو فإن الله قد أعطى جسد الرجل لامرأتهِ وكذلك جسد  المرأة لرجلها. هذا معنى التسلط المذكور هنا.*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*Own wife, … own husband. This injunction emphasizes the Christian practice of monogamy.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Nichol, F. D. (1978; 2002). The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Commentary, Volume 6 (706). Review and Herald Publishing Association




**let every man have his own wife, and let every woman have her own husband] Calvin remarks that we have here a prohibition of polygamy.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Lias, J. J. (1896). 1 Corinthians. "First edition, 1878." (71). Cambridge: Cambridge University Press*​.


*.*
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مازال السؤال مطروحا 
هل التعدد فى العهد القديم كان مشروعا
فخلصت منكم إلى إجابتين لاتغنيان ولاتسمنان من جوع !
الأولى : أنه كان مسموحا به ولم يكن مشروعا !
الثانية : أنه كان من العادات والتقاليد الموجودة !
ويبقى السؤال : كيف يسكت الرب الإله عما لايريده لعباده شرعا ؟
فلم أظفر بشئ يعول عليه !
قد تزوج إبراهيم امرأتين ( مثنى )
ويعقوب أربعا ( أربع )
بل أكثر داود وسليمان 
فلم نقرأ أنهم فعلوا فى أعين الرب شرا !
فلنتفق أولا أن التعدد كان مشروعا فى العهد القديم 
موافقة


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2011)

> مازال السؤال مطروحا
> هل التعدد فى العهد القديم كان مشروعا


*لا.......*


> الأولى : أنه كان مسموحا به ولم يكن مشروعا !


*اة.........*


> الثانية : أنه كان من العادات والتقاليد الموجودة !


*اة........*


> ويبقى السؤال : كيف يسكت الرب الإله عما لايريده لعباده شرعا ؟


*لان البشرية لم تصل لمرحلة الكمال لكى تعود بصورتها لكل ما خلقه الله عليها
*


> قد تزوج إبراهيم امرأتين ( مثنى )
> ويعقوب أربعا ( أربع )
> بل أكثر داود وسليمان
> فلم نقرأ أنهم فعلوا فى أعين الرب شرا !


*3 وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ السَّيِّدَاتِ، وَثَلاَثُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ السَّرَارِيِّ، فَأَمَالَتْ نِسَاؤُهُ قَلْبَهُ.
4 وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ  أَمَلْنَ قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ  كَامِلاً مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.
5 فَذَهَبَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَرَاءَ عَشْتُورَثَ إِلهَةِ الصِّيدُونِيِّينَ، وَمَلْكُومَ رِجْسِ الْعَمُّونِيِّينَ.
6 وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَامًا كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.*

*وهو بنفسه ندم وقال*
*1 كَلاَمُ الْجَامِعَةِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ:
2 بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ، قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ: بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ، الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ.*
*الموضوع مش هل الله اعلن ان تعدد الزيجات شر او لا
الموضوع ان رجوع الانسان للصورة الاصلية التى خلق عليها يتطلب رجوع الانسان لصورة الله
الزيجة فى اليهودية ما كانت الا كتب كتاب واشهار زى عندك بالظبط او بمعنى صح زى مسرقتوها منهم بالظبط ولا يتواجد روح الله فى الموضوع 

مفيش نص فى الكتاب يقول ان فكر الله يعطى الحق للانسان ان يتزوج باكثر من واحدة
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

> *3 وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ السَّيِّدَاتِ، وَثَلاَثُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ السَّرَارِيِّ، فَأَمَالَتْ نِسَاؤُهُ قَلْبَهُ.*
> *4 وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ أَمَلْنَ قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ كَامِلاً مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.*
> *5 فَذَهَبَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَرَاءَ عَشْتُورَثَ إِلهَةِ الصِّيدُونِيِّينَ، وَمَلْكُومَ رِجْسِ الْعَمُّونِيِّينَ.*
> *6 وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَامًا كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.*
> ...





> ء


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هل التعدد فى العهد القديم كان مشروعا*​



طــــــــــــــــــــــــور يقوالوا احلبوة الله لم يعطينا شرائع 

عندك دليل ان هذا كانت شريعة .؟
معاك دليل .؟
ولا تفتكر قاعدين على قهوة .؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ياراجل ده برضه نص تستدل بيه !
ده انت حتى استاذ
طب شوف ده كده 
(  إذا كان لرجل امرأتان ، إحداهما محبوبة والأخرى مكروهة ، فولدتا له بنين ..... )تثنية 21 / 15
بلاش
ينفع ده
( ولاتأخذ امرأة على أختها للضر لتكشف عورتها معها فى حياتها ) اللوين 18 / 18

( وإن اتخذ رجل امرأة وأمها فذلك رذيلة ) اللاوين 20 / 14

دلالة المفهوم ياجماعة المنتدى
يعنى ينفع المرأة وغير أختها ؟
ممكن المرأة وغير أمها وأختها؟
محدش يخاف
بدى يابايبل عم أحكى معاك عن المنع فى العهد الجديد
شو بدك تحكى ها الأمر 
ولا مايصير


----------



## apostle.paul (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> طب شوف ده كده
> (  إذا كان لرجل امرأتان ، إحداهما محبوبة والأخرى مكروهة ، فولدتا له بنين ..... )تثنية 21 / 15


*لا الكلام دا تروح تقوله لعيل من عيالكوا
الراجل بالفعل متجوز باتنين مش الوصية انه يروح يتجوز اتنين
ودا الىل بنقوله ان جوزاه باكتر من امراة دى اختياره الخاص مش بتشريع الهى
*


> بلاش
> ينفع ده
> ( ولاتأخذ امرأة على أختها للضر لتكشف عورتها معها فى حياتها ) اللوين 18 / 18


*وماله دا كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مينفعش تتجوز واحدة وبعدين تتجوز اختها لو لسه عايشة  
*


> ( وإن اتخذ رجل امرأة وأمها فذلك رذيلة ) اللاوين 20 / 14


*ولا ينفع تتجوز واحدة وامها
مال الكلام دا بان هناك ذرة غبار ان الله شرع التعددية؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> دلالة المفهوم ياجماعة المنتدى
> يعنى ينفع المرأة وغير أختها ؟
> ممكن المرأة وغير أمها وأختها؟


*دلالتهم حاجة واحدة 
ان مينفعش تتجوز واحدة واختها او واحدة وامها ودا من المحرمات فى اليهودية
ايه علاقتها بالتعددية

ملاحظة عايزك ترجعلى كل هتل ميمو علشان اهرسك انت وهو تحت رجلى كعادتنا 
مش ناقص غير المهاتيل كمان *
*
*


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخ ياسر الجندى، ممكن تكف عن مضيعة الوقت هذه؟
إن كانت لديك مشاركة مفيدة فأطرحها والا فأكرمنا بسكوتك يا أخي. فلا علاقة لنا بما تؤمن وكيف تحكم على الأمور، فالحكم في عقيدتنا هو من خلال عقيدتنا وليس من خلال ما تعتقده عن عقيدتنا.

الله يسمح بالشر لكنه لا يشرع الشر. فالسماح ليس التشريع والتشريع ليس هو السماح. 
الله يسمح بالشر لاننا نعيش في عالم خارج عن إرادته وطاعته. فالشر ناتج من العالم الشرير نفسه وليس من الله وبالتالي السماح لا يعني التشريع.

إن كان هناك إيمان مسيحي أو نص كتابي يقول غير ذلك فتفضل وقدمه، والا فلا داعي لكل هذه المحاولات البائسة للدفاع عن قيدة تعدد الزوجات التي في عقيدتك.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب
انتظر دليلا من العهد الجديد
بالتحديد الأناجيل تمنع التعدد


----------



## بايبل333 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

> طيب
> انتظر دليلا من العهد الجديد
> بالتحديد الأناجيل تمنع التعدد
> ياسر الجندى متصل الآن أضافة تقييم إلى ياسر الجندى تقرير بمشاركة سيئة


*يا صبر أيوب لا حول ولا قوة الا بالمسيح َََ!!!!!!
حيببى هل تريد تنشر جهلك هنا فى المنتدى .؟
رجاء كفكف عن المشاركات الفارغة التى ليس غرضها الا تضيع وقت المحاورين معاك 
واذا أتيت بالنص هل تستطيع تاتى بالتفاسير المسيحيية .؟
أم هى التفاسير المسيحيية نتركها .؟

رجاء محبة لا تستخف بعقولنا
*​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب
> انتظر دليلا من العهد الجديد
> بالتحديد الأناجيل تمنع التعدد



الموضوع يتكلم عن العهد القديم وأنت تسأل عن العهد الجديد؟
الرد موجود لكن يحتاج ان تفتح موضوع جديد ليكون كل شئ بالنظام.


----------

